# Thinking about going to Midwest Furfest...



## JadeKaliko (May 3, 2009)

But I have one big concern, what if people ask me to yiff with them? I have no interest in that in the slightest, I'm a clean furry. I just want to go and have some fun and hopefully meet some of my favorite artists.


----------



## Azmare (May 3, 2009)

Shout 'OBJECTION!' as loud as possible and then proceed with a reverse roundhouse kick, problem solved


----------



## Beta Link (May 3, 2009)

Well, assuming that this isn't _that_ kind of convention, I don't think you'll even encounter that problem at all. If you do, then say something along the lines of "Hell no, you freak!". *shrugs*


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 3, 2009)

It's very unlikely that someone will come up to you and ask you to Yiff.


----------



## JadeKaliko (May 3, 2009)

Ok, thank you very much. I've been concerned about this since a friend told me that these things happen at fur cons. Although she's a bit of an anti-furry so that's probably why she said it, but I just wanted to be sure so that I can attend MWFF comfortably. Especially since I will probably be bringing my eleven year old autistic sister with, since she is fascinated with fursuits.


----------



## Krazoa (May 4, 2009)

where is the Midwest Furfest?


----------



## Techie Fox (May 4, 2009)

Krazoa said:


> where is the Midwest Furfest?



MFF is held in Chicago (Wheeling to be exact).

Their website is http://www.furfest.org/


----------



## Shino (May 4, 2009)

*actually ROFLs*

Wow, really? Really? Ok, there is almost _no_ chance of this happening, at least not out of the blue. With the exception of maybe one yiff-crazed maniac I met once, no suiter is going to walk up to you and simply ask you that out of nowhere. Maybe after talking to someone for a while they might try to bring it up, but you're not going to get furpiled just for walking in the door.

If that's really what you're worried about at a con, you really need to have a paradigm shift about what happens at cons.

Now private furmeets, on the other hand...


----------



## Istanbul (May 4, 2009)

Listening to an anti-furry when they tell you what goes on at a furry convention is a lot like listening to Rush Limbaugh to get a fair and unbiased opinion. FAIL.

Seriously, what Shino said.


----------



## Kanic (May 17, 2009)

Haha you shouldn't have to worry about it. I've never heard of a rape incident at a convention, and most if not all furs understand if you don't want to yiff.


----------



## Tealie (May 18, 2009)

haha, I used to be worried about something like that but one of the con organizers says that wouldn't happen, most folks are more likely to pat you on the head, hug you, and nose nuzzle you :3

I'm going for the first time this year and am really excited about it.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jun 22, 2009)

Shouldn't be a problem. Might get danced up on at the rave, but that's all really.


----------



## Kanye East (Jun 28, 2009)

yeah, at most someone might try to dirty dance with you at the dances. If you're invited to a private hotel room party, well.. just be prepared for anything behind that door.

As the fursuiters go, they will just give happy fun hugs all in good fun.

You should have nothing to worry about, just trust your own judgment and you will be fine.


----------



## Uro (Jun 28, 2009)

JadeKaliko said:


> But I have one big concern, what if people ask me to yiff with them? I have no interest in that in the slightest, I'm a clean furry. I just want to go and have some fun and hopefully meet some of my favorite artists.



HAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

*pant pant*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA OMG SERIOUSLY?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 28, 2009)

Just fucking say "no". It's the same as sex anywhere else.


----------



## Uro (Jun 28, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Just fucking say "no". It's the same as sex anywhere else.



NAH AH IT'S DIFFERENT AT A FURRY CON LMAO!!!!


----------



## LogarthSheppy (Jun 29, 2009)

:hurr: wow... yeah.  Nobody, except maybe that demented circus midget that smells like year old cheese, will come up and ask for sex.  I understand people are new, but also take into consideration that most of the furs you will meet will cringe at the word yiff, as yiff is used predominantly by deviants, people who don't know better.... and those desperate enough to think it somehow gives them and edge in the "getting laid" game.


----------

